# Engines banging into each other



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

This morning I was over next to the depot and there were three GP 38s and one that looked like an SD40 beginning to move away directly across from me. As they began to move, they all began to bang into each other. The banging of each other was rather loud too. But then as they began to get up a little speed (somewhere I guess around 2,3 or 4 miles an hour, they began to even out and moved smoothly in sinc with each other. Also, it was just the engines by themselves attached to each other, no cars. This is the first time I've ever noticed anything like this. 

My question is, is this a normal proceedure or was there something wrong with them? Like I said I've never seen engines bang into each other when starting off before. But then the engineer didn't look like that he was at all concerned about it.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

Where any of the engines 'in tow' ie not powered? I have no idea really.


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

tkruger said:


> Where any of the engines 'in tow' ie not powered? I have no idea really.


They all were powered, as there was exaust coming from the tops of all of them and I could hear the diesels running in all of them as well. So who knows? Thanks for responding, though. ****Great looking layout!!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

FWIW, I've seen this several times, I think it's just the engines getting synchronized in speed. It is pretty loud, but as you say, the engineer seems to just sit there and take it, so it's obviously nothing that he's concerned with.


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> FWIW, I've seen this several times, I think it's just the engines getting synchronized in speed. It is pretty loud, but as you say, the engineer seems to just sit there and take it, so it's obviously nothing that he's concerned with.


I think you're right.

Routerman


----------

